# Slaughterhouse Poultry Brine



## kryinggame (Jan 10, 2012)

Hello all, 

Over the weekend, I plan on smoking a 6.38lb Shady Farms Turkey Breast. My question is how long should I brine it?

The Slaughterhouse brine method used a 12lbs turkey and brined it for 12 hours.

I fear this will be way to long for my small breast.

Since my breast is approx., 1/2 the size of the turkey used for the slaughterhouse brine, I should keep it brined for 6 hours?

Please, what's your advice?

Thank you!


----------



## mballi3011 (Jan 10, 2012)

If you have a bone in breast then I would only brine it for maybe around 4-6 hours and you should be golden. Ready to go and please don't forget the Q-view. Pictures to us out here.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 11, 2012)

You can brine it overnight with no problem. Just rinse it off good before you put your rub on.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 11, 2012)

Whether it is Parts or Whole Birds, 2 pounds or 20 pounds, I Brine over night and get consistently moist tender Bird...I have read articles by smarter people than me that say anything over 12 hours and birds get Mushy but I have Brined 12 Pound Turkeys 3 Days because, " Stuff Happens " and it was no different than 12 hour birds, in the brine a shorter time because they were purchased late the night before...JJ


----------



## africanmeat (Jan 11, 2012)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> Whether it is Parts or Whole Birds, 2 pounds or 20 pounds, I Brine over night and get consistently moist tender Bird...I have read articles by smarter people than me that say anything over 12 hours and birds get Mushy but I have Brined 12 Pound Turkeys 3 Days because, " Stuff Happens " and it was no different than 12 hour birds, in the brine a shorter time because they were purchased late the night before...JJ




X2


----------



## scarbelly (Jan 11, 2012)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> Whether it is Parts or Whole Birds, 2 pounds or 20 pounds, I Brine over night and get consistently moist tender Bird...I have read articles by smarter people than me that say anything over 12 hours and birds get Mushy but I have Brined 12 Pound Turkeys 3 Days because, " Stuff Happens " and it was no different than 12 hour birds, in the brine a shorter time because they were purchased late the night before...JJ


X3 -


----------



## ecto1 (Jan 11, 2012)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> Whether it is Parts or Whole Birds, 2 pounds or 20 pounds, I Brine over night and get consistently moist tender Bird...I have read articles by smarter people than me that say anything over 12 hours and birds get Mushy but I have Brined 12 Pound Turkeys 3 Days because, " Stuff Happens " and it was no different than 12 hour birds, in the brine a shorter time because they were purchased late the night before...JJ




I agree but have had a few chickens go mushy on me but they were small birds and over 24 hours in the brine.


----------



## venture (Jan 11, 2012)

In a brine, I usually go over night for poultry.

In a marinade that is high in salt and acid, I keep it to 4 hours.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## mr t 59874 (Jun 26, 2013)

I have a 5# bird in brine now that will be there for 22 hours.  It's been my experience that the amount of salinity and temperature play a big role in the brining times.

If using a acid ingredient in the brine, the times should be sharply decreased or it will go to mush.

Tom


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Jun 26, 2013)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> Whether it is Parts or Whole Birds, 2 pounds or 20 pounds, I Brine over night and get consistently moist tender Bird...I have read articles by smarter people than me that say anything over 12 hours and birds get Mushy but I have Brined 12 Pound Turkeys 3 Days because, " Stuff Happens " and it was no different than 12 hour birds, in the brine a shorter time because they were purchased late the night before...JJ


I agree also, and brine with Slauterhouse regularly.

Ecto , did you get a different brand than regular?  OR did you maybe get a heavily enhanced Bird?

Just thinking


----------

